# Clausing 331 questions



## Tamper84 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey guys, I might have found a lathe for sale. It's a Clausing model 331 and the serial number is 40331. Can you guys give me a guess of year? Also are there any problematic areas I should be concerned with? I'm waiting on the seller to get back with me on some questions I had. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Tamper84 (Oct 21, 2012)

Mods, I do believe I put this in the wrong forum. At least I think it belongs in the Atlas/Clausing forum. Sorry...uch:


----------

